# [RESOLVED] Jelly Bean/Nexus: Pics out of order, Date Taken EXIF data missing - looking for a fix



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

UPDATE: 7/17/2012

Google has posted on the issue thread that they are aware of this defect and will be pushing out a fix. Timing is not clear, nor is if the fix will cover both JB and ICS, or just JB. See the responses from Google below.

We have a fix for this bug in the internal codebase, and it will be pushed out to devices in the next update.

The fix hasn't been open-sourced yet; while I don't know details of the release plans, I'd expect it to become public in the next public code push, roughly at the same time as when the next device updates go out.

Thread is here...someone already posted to ask about 4.0.4 getting the update as well...

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34954&q=gallery%20picture%20date&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars#makechanges

=========================================
Before I go ballistic on my phone and wipe the SD card, wanted to see if anyone else has this issue and has found a fix...

The Gallery on my phone keeps thinking that photos are dated several days (four or five days or more) newer than they are.

So pics I've taken on July 4th are shown as July 8th (or 9th), others taken on the 12th are reported as July 16th (yeah, that date hasn't even happened yet, but Gallery reports that my pics are that date). I'm time traveling! 

QuickPics, another gallery app, reports and sorts the photos correctly, so this is a quick of the Android Gallery not seeing the date info correctly.

So if I take a picture right now it shows up with the right date in the Gallery, dated July 12th, but at some point the Gallery gets confused and reports some subset of pics with the wrong dates. For instance, pics taken on 6/17 are properly sorted/dated by the Gallery, but photos from June 30th are reported to be from July 4th. SO I take a pic now, it shows up in the little just taken icon in the top right of the camera UI, but if I swipe to the left to see the most recently taken photo I'll see several images from several days ago first (with Gallery thinking they are dated sooner than the one I just too), and then the pic I just took will finally appear.

<EDIT> Also just noticed that all of the pics from my phone created 6/30 or later have no EXIF data for Date Taken - when I look at their exif Date Taken properties in Win7 it's just blank. Not good...

Has anyone else who's experienced this found a fix? This has persisted across both dirty and clean (wipe system/caches/factory reset) installs, and clearing caches and data for Gallery in Settings>Apps>All.

My next step it do a full wipe of the SD card, but if the issue is a bug in Gallery that could be a waste of time, so wanted to see what other's experience with this has been (or am I mostly alone)...  <eek!> I've seen a couple others report this who were on other ROMs...

Thanks!


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

which ROM are u running? I am running vicious JB v3 and luckily do not have that problem. Hopefully a fix can be worked out.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Just stick with Quickpic, much better anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TooLegit - this is on DroidVicious JB Port (versions 1 and 5) and DroidVicious 4.1.1 AOSP.



I Am Marino said:


> Just stick with Quickpic, much better anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's not an option, as far as I can tell, within the Camera app when using the new and very cool option to swipe left to see the pics you've just taken. If I could just switch and use Quickpic I probably would, but the stock Camera and Gallery appear to be joined at the hip.

Also, there are some things wrong w/the exif data on the images, and I'd like to fix that regardless. I've just noticed that on the pics from the Nexus that I've copied to my computer last night, any pic taken from June 30 or later has no exif data for Date Taken - it's just blank. When I check file properties in Win7 on those images there is no info there. All the other images from the camera before 6/30 do have the Date Taken exif info intact. That matches up w/what I was reporting above in terms of which images Gallery was reporting the wrong date. I'm assuming that the only reason QuickPic is getting it "right" is that it must be using Date Created for its date sorting/reporting.

This is getting odder and odder...


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have seen this problem also, but I haven't figured out how to fix it yet. Do you have yours set to save location also?


----------



## chronophilos (Jul 13, 2012)

I have the same issue. 4.1.1 Build number JRO03C. I don't know what triggers it, but it seems to be related to sharing photos from the gallery app into other apps like instagram or google+. Pictures that would be shown with a 7/5 date today might change tomorrow to 7/18 or something like that. It makes the gallery unusable. I had the problem in 4.1. as well (I had done a completely clean install from 4.0.4). From 4.1 to 4.1.1. I only wiped cache and dalvik cache.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

RickRom said:


> I have seen this problem also, but I haven't figured out how to fix it yet. Do you have yours set to save location also?


Normally yes, but I forgot to turn that back on when I did a clean install of 4.1.1 AOSP, so it is off at the moment. But looking at the pics affected, it doesn't appear that having location info on or off has any affect on this issue. Pics with location info are in both the group of pics w/correct date taken data, and pics in the group where date taken data is missing...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

chronophilos said:


> I have the same issue. 4.1.1 Build number JRO03C. I don't know what triggers it, but it seems to be related to sharing photos from the gallery app into other apps like instagram or google+. Pictures that would be shown with a 7/5 date today might change tomorrow to 7/18 or something like that. It makes the gallery unusable. I had the problem in 4.1. as well (I had done a completely clean install from 4.0.4). From 4.1 to 4.1.1. I only wiped cache and dalvik cache.


Thanks...I'm not sure my experience is consistent with that, as I have had this issue w/images that I haven't shared/touched or done anything with other than just taking them - it affects 118 images, and in some cases just a few pictures from a larger set of pics taken on a particular date are affected! <double-eek!>

So are you saying the only images that have this problem on your phone are ones you've shared from the Gallery?


----------



## nao.nozawa (Aug 18, 2011)

I've also had this happen to me a few times with the Vicious Jelly Bean ROMs (V3 through V5). It only seems to happen to one picture at a time on my phone, though.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Just noticed a couple of other (related?) issues:

If I connect to my phone in PTP mode, I can select to display image attribute columns in the Details view (things like Date Taken, Dimensions), but no data from the image files is displayed, they all show blank for Date Taken, Date Created, Dimensions, etc....This is *all *of them showing now info, even the ones that really do have the Date Taken info in their EXIF headers.

In MTP mode those headers are not available, Windows thinks every file/folder is for audio/video only, and only displays those column options (artist/track/length, etc.).

DIdn't look into this before JB, so no idea if it was like this on ICS as well, but it's a mess as far as I can tell...unless this is a "just me" issue.


----------



## alexeiw123 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm seeing this behaviour in my Nexus too, its running completely stock takju 4.1.1 with no mods. Not even root.

Really annoying.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

alexeiw123 said:


> I'm seeing this behaviour in my Nexus too, its running completely stock takju 4.1.1 with no mods. Not even root.
> 
> Really annoying.


Thanks for confirming....

I backed up all my stuff and formatted my SD card to start over and see if that helps. I'll report back if the problem persists...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexeiw123 (Oct 15, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks for confirming....
> 
> I backed up all my stuff and formatted my SD card to start over and see if that helps. I'll report back if the problem persists...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sounds good. I saw the behaviour on 4.0.4 as well, but I'd only had my GNex for a few days when I updated to 4.1.1 so I didn't look into it to deeply. I hope Google are aware of this bug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The sdcard wipe was not a successful fix...pics started getting out of order again, had some dated July 19th (and today is the 15th!)​
So today I did a full re-install, to try to kill this F*ing little bug. ​
First, I removed/deleted any pics on the phone. Then:

- Booted into recovery, wiped cache/dalvik, formatted system, wiped data/factory reset. 

- Installed DroidVicious 4.1.1 V1 and TiBU (via the make Zip option in the program to make an installable zip), and booted up. 

- Didn't sign in to a google account or set up the phone or add apps, just took a few pics, waited took some more. No issues.

- Lauched TiBU, set device ID back to previous, rebooted, and signed in to Gmail account and used TiBU to restore user apps/data. 

- Took more pics, waited, took more, waited. No issues.

- Waited about 4 hours, and took some more images, and everything is still being sorted/dated properly as of a few minutes ago, about six hours after I did the reinstall.

Previously the issue would have reappeared by now, so I'm initially hopeful. We'll see what happens tomorrow after the date change ticks over tonight at midnight.

Fingers, and other available body parts crossed.


----------



## dmo580 (Oct 13, 2011)

I run an SGS2 and stumbled across this. I've seen this many times, and I've had issues since March. I'm running CM9 so 4.0.3 or 4.0.4 for me so far.

The issue doesn't seem to be a ROM issue but an Android Gallery issue. I took a few photos today (7/15/2012) and the photos came out of date. My Android Gallery reads it as 7/19/2012.

I looked at Windows Explorer in MTP mode and it showed 7/15/2012 at 2pm. Sounds like what I did, but why is Gallery different? Then I checked the EXIF and it said 7/15/2012 also... WTF?


















If anyone can figure out the issue with Gallery, that would be great.


----------



## kevin.lloyd (Jul 16, 2012)

Duuuude. Everything you said is eerily familiar. Even photos after 6/30/2012 issue.
I can confirm this on a totally stock 4.0.4 build. Even after the 4.1.1 OTA, still the same issue.

Everyone keeps saying just use QuickPic, but I do like the stock gallery.
Not sure if this helps, but I'm on a Mac and using Android File Transfer to copy files.

It copied fine until I got to an image on 7/1/2012. The image did copy, but the app hung. Maybe it was corrupt?

Anyway, I've turned off Photo+ sync and Dropbox Camera upload, I've deleted the Camera directory and started over.
After 24 hours, so far so good.

Still, this is a very creepy bug.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Same issue for me using Jelly Belly... Sounds like the Gallery needs an update.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the additional data points - it's really interesting to hear that this goes back to earlier releases - I had never heard of or seen this myself until Jelly Bean.

The problem came back for me today....I took a few pictures and one from a previous session showed up as the most recent as soon as as I swiped left from the camera to view pictures - it was showing a date in the gallery of July 20th (four days in the future).

So my very clean re-install didn't resolve the problem...weird that this issue is not more widely reported. Wish I could find the trigger.

I have Google+ auto uploads enabled (always do) only upload on wireless/plugged in.

Other than that, I don't use any other programs to manage my pictures and no other program had been near them that I'm aware of. I do share one once in a while, but hadn't shared any of the ones on my phone since my clean install, only program I'd viewed them with was Gallery.

I do have Instagram installed (don't use it), and have QuickPics installed but hadn't opened it once since my clean install.

As for the suggestion that we've heard to use another Gallery, that might be an option in ICS, but the close integration of the Gallery and Camera in JB makes that impossible when going to view pictures from the Camera view. Swipe left and your images appear in order (or they should). Can't substitute another gallery to complete that function, which makes getting the stock Gallery working properly an even higher priority with Jelly Bean...

Frustrating.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Started going through the Android issue list...this looks interesting:

http://code.google.c...r Summary Stars

Can you guys check and confirm if you have GPS data turned on in your camera? From the thread above it might be that the GPS data stored in the pics is part of the problem.

I always turn on GPS data in the Camera.

I initially had GPS data off (it's off by default) yesterday after my clean install, but turned it on at some point last night. I've turned it off again and am going to see if only the pics that have GPS data are affected.

And another thread that matches the issue - posted by someone on ICS 4.0.4

http://code.google.c...r Summary Stars

I've posted to that thread and voted for it.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Swipe left and your images appear in order (or they should). Can't substitute another gallery to complete that function, which makes getting the stock Gallery working properly an even higher priority with Jelly Bean...
> 
> Frustrating.


That is the part that is bothering me the most also... haven't been able to figure out the cause lol


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Started going through the Android issue list...this looks interesting:
> 
> http://code.google.c...r Summary Stars
> 
> ...


I can confirm I have had GPS data turned on.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

RickRom said:


> That is the part that is bothering me the most also... haven't been able to figure out the cause lol


Do you have GPS data on in the camera?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Rick.

Had more images jump out of order when I took some pics this AM, and all the ones that moved were w/GPS data on.

Leaving GPS data off and continuing to take pics and see what happens...hoping it's something "simple" like the GPS data issue that Google can target/fix!


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Do you have GPS data on in the camera?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes... I will try turning it off.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! Google just posted this:

"We have a fix for this bug in the internal codebase, and it will be pushed out to devices in the next update."

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34954

Woot!

I wonder what "the next update" means?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Second update from Google...regarding timing of release of this fix. The ROM devs will need to pick up the commit for this fix. Ping your favorite developer about this so they get it! I"m already hitting up the Liquid team. 

"The fix hasn't been open-sourced yet; while I don't know details of the release plans, I'd expect it to become public in the next public code push, roughly at the same time as when the next device updates go out."


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

and 11 minutes ago you got this:

"The fix hasn't been open-sourced yet; while I don't know details of the release plans, I'd expect it to become public in the next public code push, roughly at the same time as when the next device updates go out."

You might be waiting, but can stop tearing out your hair - it's not you, and it's not the ROM 

Beat me to it eh?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

RW-1 said:


> and 11 minutes ago you got this:
> 
> "The fix hasn't been open-sourced yet; while I don't know details of the release plans, I'd expect it to become public in the next public code push, roughly at the same time as when the next device updates go out."
> 
> ...


LOL...1 minute ahead. At the Olympics that would be an eternity. 

Yeah, at least I don't have to screw around w/any more formatting/wiping/disinfecting to try to resolve this. Just have to look forward to it showing up in a Liquid build in the (hopefully) near future.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

If it hasn't been made public, how are we gonna figure out what the fix is. I looked through gerrit commits and don't see it. I'll have to look a little closer when I get home.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> If it hasn't been made public, how are we gonna figure out what the fix is. I looked through gerrit commits and don't see it. I'll have to look a little closer when I get home.


 I have the same question. Not sure exactly how it will be identified, I suspect if you watch the camera and gallery sections it should be relatively clear from documentation included in the commit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

FYI: As an interim work-around that I have found successful.

I've found that as long as GPS data is off in Camera settings, images stay in order.

Over the past two days, since I've turned off GPS data in mages, I've had zero problems w/the order of images.


----------



## kevin.lloyd (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad there's a fix coming. I'm a bit anxious though.


----------

